

Experience stunning new heights with Street View in Dubai - xmpir
http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/experience-stunning-new-heights-with.html?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+blogspot/SbSV+%28Google+LatLong%29

======
RobotCaleb
Very cool. However, I've got that height beat pretty handily.

[https://plus.google.com/107235276879849058634/posts/j1ubD1Yp...](https://plus.google.com/107235276879849058634/posts/j1ubD1YpDRF)

------
xmpir
video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cn7AF...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cn7AFhVEI5o)

------
dnautics
serious question: Why do the buildings below look like simcity? Is there some
sort of filter on the images? Is my brain just playing a trick on me?

